
Wake Therapy - wallace_f
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_therapy
======
pedalpete
I never knew there was a name for Wake Therapy, but I had read about it long
ago and wondered if insomnia is evolution's discovery of this treatment.

~~~
DrJosiah
Works for 50-60% of patients, according to research linked from Wikipedia.

------
CommanderData
Has worked for me. I had trouble sleeping for a few months, I'd struggle to
fall back to sleep and my depression vanished for the day. I wasn't aware it
even had a term.

